# Newbie dripper



## kelly22 (9/6/15)

Well like all the newbie drippers that come into vaping all i wanted to do was chuck some clouds like rip trippers n walk around with a mech n now a week af5er my 2nd hand mech sitting on my table i pull it out throw the battery in change the wick drip some zombie blood from voo doo n low n behold this thing is a chucking but only for a short while coz ,since im a newbie drippper i dint know the approximate time a half charged battery will last till i get into the red zone ,how do u guys kniw for sure u need a new battery share ur thoughts coz for me ,wen i fire the mod it barely fires unles i really hold tge fure button share ur thoughts for a newbie plz guys


----------



## johan (9/6/15)

Don't discharge that battery too low (<2.5V), you will decrease its life cycle or damage it to a point of binning. Rather wait until you have your charger in hand.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Viper_SA (9/6/15)

Usually when my bateries stop firing my coil effectively (at 0.2 - 0.4 ohm) it measures around 3.65V. You can get a nice, cheap and small tester from Builder's Warehouse for R120. Uni-T makes a nice pocket sized one I keep in my vape box.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## DoubleD (9/6/15)

@kelly22 Here is a great thread to read, short and sweet but packed with great info.  - http://www.ecigssa.co.za/flat-battery-staying-flat.t6790/

About your setup though, what coil and battery are you running?


----------



## kelly22 (9/6/15)

Hey thanks bro will definitely look into getting the tester


----------



## kelly22 (9/6/15)

Its way over 1 ohm somewhere arpund 1.5-1.6n the battery is efest 18650 the purple flat head


----------



## kelly22 (9/6/15)

Thanks j9han i think the excitement of finally firing the mech got to me i cant wait to fet my charger so i can use it again ,i think i finally know wat e juice is supposed to taste like

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff&Pass (16/6/15)

I'm usually these days between 0.1 and 0.2ohm coils, and I have tested when my mech doesn't fire anymore it measures between 2.7V and 2.9V. The flavour disappears before the clouds, so if the flavour goes down I change clouding or not. I keep 2 bats on charge permanently and swop out when ever I walk past and there's a full one, this way I usually have a full flavoured vape.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

